# نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا اختراع نيكولا تسلا وليس mit



## pic2007 (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
السادة الكرام
اعلنت mit الامريكية عن اختراع نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا
الرابط
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2007/wireless-0607.html 

السؤال :59:
او ليس هذا اختراع نيكولا تسلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:75::77: 

السلام عليكم.


----------



## ساموك (8 يوليو 2010)

بلى وله في ذلك أكثر من 28 براءة اختراع. وليست هي المرة الأولى التي يسرقوه فيها سواء حيا أو ميتا! أسوأ جريمة اقترفها تيسلا الطيب بحق البشرية أنه هاجر إلى أمريكا رحمه الله.


----------



## abo a (24 أكتوبر 2013)

الامر عجيب


----------

